# A bit about what I do in the NYT.



## RMC33 (Jun 21, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/20/technology/personaltech/home-3-d-printers-to-make-things-you-need-or-just-like.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

3d printing and such. 

Few things I have made for personal use: DSLR steady cam and a hood/filter holder set for the 17mm TS-E (pic is just the hood) light switch guards out of glow in the dark plastic and a cold shoe adaptor to use the RSS QR system for my flash bits and pieces. I do rapid prototyping on a number of machines (objet 500 Connext and a HASS Super mini vertical mill) for various products.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi RMC
Cool toys, as an ex toolmaker (made redundant) I see the value of the 3d printer. It looks like a great tool and so cool it needs saying twice. 
I do have a question, and this is not meant to detract from what you have done, but how does the cost for something like the steady cam work out? Is it comparable to a similar item shop bought or is it cheaper, more expensive, how does the TCO of the printer affect production costs? 
I also know it is difficult to put a value on "I made this myself" and that has got to be the best bit. 
Cheers Graham.


----------

